# A Maritime Pompeii



## Allegra (Nov 1, 2007)

Absolutely fascinating discovery!

Nautical Pompeii Found in Pisa | Newsweek Project Green | Newsweek.com



> Pisa is famous for its leaning tower, but archeologists there are now uncovering an amazing fleet of ancient ships, some complete with crew and cargo.
> ......
> So far the excavation has turned up 39 ancient shipwrecks buried under nine centuries of silt, which preserved extraordinary artifacts. The copper nails and ancient wood are still intact, and in many cases cargo is still sealed in the original terra cotta amphorae, the jars used for shipment in the ancient world. They have also found a cask of the ancient Roman fish condiment known as _garum _and many mariners' skeletons—one crushed under the weight of a capsized ship. One ship carried scores of pork shoulder hams; another carried a live lion, likely en route from Africa to the gladiator fights in Rome.


 






(Photos: Soprintendenza per i Bene Archeologici della Toscana) 
_Watery Graves: This sailor and his canine companion (left) were crushed under the weight of a capsized ship. Archaeologists (right) carefully excavate one of the many ancient boats near San Rossore train station._


----------



## Talysia (Nov 1, 2007)

What an amazing discovery!  Thanks for sharing this, Allegra - I'll be following this story now.


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Nov 2, 2007)

A real time capsule! Truly amazing!


----------

